# FS:  Lots of stuff!



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is my third and final "for sale thread". I am buying a laptop so everything has to go, and im selling alot more things now.


CHAINTECH nForce4 Ultra / Socket 939 / 4x DDR400 / SATAII / PCI-E / ATX - Comes with Motherboard, Installation CD's, and Manual - *SOLD*

G.Skill Memory / 1GB / DDR400 / Dual-Channel Ready / 184-Pin - Comes with memory only - *SOLD*

Diamond ATI x800GTO / 256MB GDDR3 / 400Mhz/980Mhz / 12 Pipelines / PCI-E / 256Bit - Comes with video card, and installation CD - *SOLD*

ATI PCI TV Tuner - Comes with Tuner only (software can be downloaded online) -* SOLD*

Western Digital Hard Drive / 80GB / IDE / 8MB Cache - Comes with hard drive only* - SOLD*

Western Digital Hard Drive / 120GB / IDE / 8MB Cache - Comes with hard drive only* - SOLD*

MSI K8T Neo-V / Socket 754 / 2x DDR400 / SATA / AGP 8x / ATX - Comes with motherboard, installation CD's, and manual* - SOLD*

AMD Sempron 2800+ / Palermo / 1.6Ghz / 256KB L2 / 90nm - Comes with CPU and Heatsink/Fan* - SOLD*

**BRAND NEW** Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300S0 / 300GB / 16MB Cache / 7200 RPM / Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - Comes with hard drive only -* SOLD*
*
*

*Generic Memory / 256MB / DDR400 - Comes with memory only - $10*

*ATI 9600XT Video card / 256MB / AGP 4x/8x - Comes with video card and installation CD - $50* (The bottom metal part of the card is bent off, but it still fits securly and works perfectly fine)


----------



## X24 (Mar 22, 2006)

If only you would be selling this a month or so later......i would love that 300gb hdd, but hmmmph i don't have the money right now, ohwell i'll survive with the 200gb hdd.


----------



## computermaineack (Mar 22, 2006)

Could I get more specs on the DVD burner, 1gb of memory, and ATI 9600XT vid card? 

Are these prices negotiable?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2006)

computermaineack said:
			
		

> Could I get more specs on the DVD burner, 1gb of memory, and ATI 9600XT vid card?
> 
> Are these prices negotiable?



*RAM* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231036

*Video card* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103159

*DVD Burner *- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827141106

The RAM retails for $65, the video card retails for $123, and the DVD burners retails for $72.

I can give you a combined price if you buy these at once.


This is what the video card looks like (sorry for the blurryness):




As you can see, the bottom top of the metal piece is broken off, but as i said before it works exactly the same and still fits securly when screwed onto the case.


----------



## computermaineack (Mar 22, 2006)

Aprox. how old are the DVD burner  and vid card? How much use do they have?

BTW: I just looked, my computer can only support 512mb per memory slot, 1gb total.


----------



## Jet (Mar 22, 2006)

what socket is the processor (sempron 2800+


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll take the RAM. $50 + S/H right?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2006)

computermaineack said:
			
		

> Aprox. how old are the DVD burner  and vid card? How much use do they have?


The DVD Burner is probably a year old, but it was top of the line when i bought it.  It cost be $120 at staples.  Works great.

Video card is probably also around the same, i did overclock it some, and it still works great.  It's also $70 cheaper than newegg, so this is a tremendous deal for you.



> what socket is the processor (sempron 2800+


754



> I'll take the RAM. $50 + S/H right?


Sounds good, PM me with your zip code.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the last day im going to be selling these items here, tomorrow morning im putting them up on eBay.

EDIT:  _Item prices lowered_


----------



## Jet (Mar 23, 2006)

Are prices with shipping or without?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2006)

Jet said:
			
		

> Are prices with shipping or without?


Without, since it depends on where your located.  But prices may be nagotiable.


----------



## Voc (Mar 24, 2006)

Link?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2006)

Voc said:
			
		

> Link?


next to the item description it will say "eBay", that is a link.  Simply click on that to go to that items eBay description.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 31, 2006)

I currently have these items left:

*3.5" External I/O Board / 4x USB 2.0 Ports / Line-Out and Mic-In Ports / 1x Firewire port *- $10

*Memorex 16x DVD+/-RW DL DVD Burner / Black - Comes with drive only* - $30

*Lite-On DVD-ROM Drive / IDE - Comes with drive only* - $15

***BRAND NEW** Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300S0 / 300GB / 16MB Cache / 7200 RPM / Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - Comes with hard drive only* - $95 (if you need cables, i will include them)

*Generic Memory / 256MB / DDR400 - Comes with memory only -* $10

*ATI 9600XT Video card / 256MB / AGP 4x/8x - Comes with video card and installation CD - $50* (The bottom metal part of the card is bent off, but it still fits securly and works perfectly fine)


I lowered the prices again, if you have any questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## joshj (Mar 31, 2006)

shipping included?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 1, 2006)

joshj said:
			
		

> shipping included?


No shipping isnt included, but i only charge a few bucks for shipping.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2006)

Ok, this is what i have left:

*3.5" External I/O Board / 4x USB 2.0 Ports / Line-Out and Mic-In Ports / 1x Firewire port - $10

Memorex 16x DVD+/-RW DL DVD Burner / Black - Comes with drive only - $30

Lite-On DVD-ROM Drive / IDE - Comes with drive only - $15
* 
*Generic Memory / 256MB / DDR400 - Comes with memory only - $10*

*ATI 9600XT Video card / 256MB / AGP 4x/8x - Comes with video card and installation CD - $50* (The bottom metal part of the card is bent off, but it still fits securly and works perfectly fine)


----------



## planes891 (Apr 12, 2006)

i could make you a trade, how about an ipod dock(photo/video) for the ram, and a dock, 5 usb extention cables(3 feet each), and an ipod camera connector for the video card(sorry i m broke right now)


----------



## Geoff (Apr 12, 2006)

planes891 said:
			
		

> i could make you a trade, how about an ipod dock(photo/video) for the ram, and a dock, 5 usb extention cables(3 feet each), and an ipod camera connector for the video card(sorry i m broke right now)


doesnt do much good since i dont have an iPod


----------



## winchester (Apr 26, 2006)

Im intersted in the 3.5" bay how much is shipping?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2006)

winchester said:
			
		

> Im intersted in the 3.5" bay how much is shipping?


Im not entirely sure im still selling it, but if you give me your zip code i can tell you how much it would cost.


----------

